# zebco Cardinal 4 reels



## overboard (Jul 29, 2011)

must be some of you on here that use these reels. there seems to be a problem with the front of the spool breaking off. they are very thin up front and have a tendency to seperate. I have a bunch of these reels and really like them. there's a guy on E-bay that sells replacement metal spools for these reels. I ordered some from him and am well pleased with them. think he also has for the C-3. I would recommend, to anyone that uses these, to replace the factory spool with the metal one. by the way,this is a common problem with these spools,not an isolated one,so if you'r still using the factory spool consider this option.


----------



## willfishforfood (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a Cardinal nut and have the aluminum spools and they are great. Did you get them from Mike in Canada? There is some after market plastic spools for $22 out there also. I have around 20 Cardinals form well used to brand new unused.


----------



## overboard (Sep 7, 2011)

yup! that's where I got them. mike arhontakis. he went out of his way to help me. no more broken spools. love finding these at yard sales or flea mkts. for $1-$5. will buy everyone I find. don't have as many as you. think 8 or 9, 1 C-4 is NIB,only have 1 C-3. recently traded a guy a abu C-3 for a zebco C-4. also traded a zebco C-3 for a C-4. some guys like the 3's,I like the 4's. maby i'll keep another C-3 if I find one. have 1 abu C-4 yet. I fish with it,but prefer the zebcos. the guy I traded the C-3 for the C-4 has $2.00 invested in two C-3's. his dad found one at a flea mkt. for $1,and he had bought the C-4 for $1. not bad!


----------



## fender66 (Sep 7, 2011)

This topic caught my eye.

I have a reel that is a Cardinal, but I thought it was an Abu Garcia. I'm going to have to check. Loved that reel and used the crap out of it years ago until I bent the handle. I'm going to have to dig that up again. I know it's in my garage somewhere. I'm sure it's not the same as the 3 and 4 reels that you guys are discussing though.


----------



## overboard (Sep 8, 2011)

zebco and abu garcia both made this type of reel. similar,but totally different. one thing I like about the zebco is that when you open the bail,it locks. both types have bottom drag,which I also like. I can't post pics. maby someone who can, will post some pics. you could look on E-bay-lots of them on there. I believe they made other versions of the cardinals that had rear drag. not the same reel at all.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 25, 2011)

I just recently put mine up. I had the spool break a few years back and found a guy in Ohio that sent me a new one. I believe the original spools were bakelite. Mine was given to me one Christmas when I was like 12 or 13 and yes for you inquiring minds, that's about 40 years ago.


----------

